# RICOTTA! Made my first time



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I have always been afraid to try this type of thing. 

But I followed (kinda  a recipe from a magazine just substituting 2% for whole and 1/2 & 1/2 for the cream, and wow oh wow, I could eat it with a spoon! Will keep making it.

Then got inspired and am making yogurt in the crock pot. I have always done it in the "cooler" as per Prairie Homestead recipe but am trying this way as it seems it will be easier. I still put it in the pint jars but have them in the crockpot. 

Made plain, vanilla and almond. Hope this way turns out. Can't wait to try later today.


----------

